# I think this is a GREAT deal, im worried about it being used



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

hey guys..i have been SEARCHING for a setup for awhile now. i found a guy with a 2008 burton twin 157, burton mission bindings and burton freestyle boots. the boots and bindings look and fit great. he says he only used the board for a day, but there are a couple nicks and scuffs in the finish. should i be concerned about how it was treated? can I get it "tuned up" some how? $400 for the package...id hate to pass it up...

I am a beginner to intermediate. 24 yr old guy, 5'9", 150lbs.. i will be doing mostly mountain riding (groomed) to start out. Although this is my first board, id like to get a couple years out of it. I was also considering a new 2008 Never Summer SL, ($424) 2008 Burton Hail boots ($140), and Rome Targa bindings ($160). I was tryin to keep the cost down, and I don't think I would notice a huge difference as a beginner. your input would be great...Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2008)

That is an awesome deal for that setup. Definitely give the deck a good lookover, make sure there's no cracks in the sidewall or topsheet that the guy who's selling it to you might be neglecting to tell you about. Otherwise, "nicks and dings" tend to only have cosmetic damage. They won't impact your riding. This setup should last you a good long time. You should have a lot of fun playing around on the deck and it should be pretty nice to learn on.

As far as a tuneup, if he only used it for a day, you should be able to ride it as is.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I can only attest for the Burton Hail boots. They're the best pair I've had. Wicked comfy.


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

i'd get pics of them "nicks and dings." you know how people are. "used for a day" sometimes means something else.


----------

